# Maybe the SECCG won't be a blow out after all.



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2011)

I think UGA has a better offense than Bama and maybe not quite as good a defense but I can't wait to see this match up!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

Not even thinking about Atlanta.  We have business to take care of against Kentucky first and then there's Tech.  One thing at a time.  Let's do the work and prepare for Kentucky.  Just win baby.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I think UGA has a better offense than Bama and maybe not quite as good a defense but I can't wait to see this match up!



Maybe not quite as good a defense??  We rank #1 in every major defensive category,,,,,, maybe not quite as good????  Y'all get on a streak and all of a sudden you are comparing yourselves to a national contender?????

I've said it in other threads and I'll say it here, I believe UGA has improved a lot this year but I sure wouldn't start getting big head about it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Maybe not quite as good a defense??  We rank #1 in every major defensive category,,,,,, maybe not quite as good????  Y'all get on a streak and all of a sudden you are comparing yourselves to a national contender?????



Yall?  Who is yall?  I see one person saying this but I'm not surprised that that you would paint with that broad brush.  Yall are so freaking insecure.  Always having to remind everybody about how great you are.

I for one could not care less what you or anybody else thinks about the season we are having.  Wins are enough.  And I am enjoying them.  Not even thinking about Atlanta.  We have a game with Kentucky coming up.  I'm enjoying the wins but do not feel the need to tell everybody about them.

Let's get ready for Kentucky.  Just win baby.  Let them chirp.  Lets just keep working, improving, and finding ways to win.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2011)

I was comparing our d to Bama's! Lighten up Francis!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall?  Who is yall?  I see one person saying this but I'm not surprised that that you would paint with that broad brush.  Yall are so freaking insecure.  Always having to remind everybody about how great you are.
> 
> I for one could not care less what you or anybody else thinks about the season we are having.  Wins are enough.  And I am enjoying them.  Not even thinking about Atlanta.  We have a game with Kentucky coming up.  I'm enjoying the wins but do not feel the need to tell everybody about them.
> 
> Let's get ready for Kentucky.  Just win baby.  Let them chirp.  Lets just keep working, improving, and finding ways to win.





Funny how it's ok when it's the other fans doing the rant. 
I'm pretty sure David was needling your teams most famous homer, SHD. Cause I'm pretty sure that outside of that, he has given UGA their props, just as I have, and will continue to do.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

Is it that time of month ladies??


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Is it that time of month ladies??



Avatar bet.  

That is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall?  Who is yall?  I see one person saying this but I'm not surprised that that you would paint with that broad brush.  Yall are so freaking insecure.  Always having to remind everybody about how great you are.
> 
> I for one could not care less what you or anybody else thinks about the season we are having.  Wins are enough.  And I am enjoying them.  Not even thinking about Atlanta.  We have a game with Kentucky coming up.  I'm enjoying the wins but do not feel the need to tell everybody about them.
> 
> Let's get ready for Kentucky.  Just win baby.  Let them chirp.  Lets just keep working, improving, and finding ways to win.



Thats right. CMR said that their not even so much worried about who their playing every week. They are focused on the process that starting them winning. He is right. We have UK coming up. Focuss on the process. One game at a time. One week at time. The moral of the story is we just played the 1st complete game in about three years. We havnt arrived at anything. Kentucky is the next phase of the process. Then GT!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats right. CMR said that their not even so much worried about who their playing every week. They are focused on the process that starting them winning. He is right. We have UK coming up. Focuss on the process. One game at a time. One week at time. The moral of the story is we just played the 1st complete game in about three years. We havnt arrived at anything. Kentucky is the next phase of the process. Then GT!



I agree 100%.  We did some good things.  But it's not like we are some awsome team now.  We need to keep our heads down and keep working.  Keep doing the right things and keep finding ways to win ball games.  We are not world beaters so we are going to have to rely on hard work, a good game plan, and everybody pulling their weight.  Just win baby.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree 100%.  We did some good things.  But it's not like we are some awsome team now.  We need to keep our heads down and keep working.  Keep doing the right things and keep finding ways to win ball games.  We are not world beaters so we are going to have to rely on hard work, a good game plan, and everybody pulling their weight.  Just win baby.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2011)

Dang Miguel, I'm famous? You made my week!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Avatar bet.
> 
> That is all.


 Avatar bet on what, whether UGA will get blown out or not (by LSU)??? I don't particularly like either team and if UGA, by some devine intervention, were to beat LSU, then that would only serve to the good of my team.  I just wish that there were some way that the rules would allow for both teams to lose.

UGA fans are just so danged sensitive, but I guess I would be also if my team hasn't won a national championship in 30 years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Avatar bet on what, whether UGA will get blown out or not (by LSU)??? I don't particularly like either team and if UGA, by some devine intervention, were to beat LSU, then that would only serve to the good of my team.  I just wish that there were some way that the rules would allow for both teams to lose.



You asked if it was that time of the month.

I think it was that time of the month last Sunday morning from what I was reading here.  Might ought to take a look.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2011)

Ouch Davey, you're MEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Avatar bet on what, whether UGA will get blown out or not (by LSU)??? I don't particularly like either team and if UGA, by some devine intervention, were to beat LSU, then that would only serve to the good of my team.  I just wish that there were some way that the rules would allow for both teams to lose.
> 
> UGA fans are just so danged sensitive, but I guess I would be also if my team hasn't won a national championship in 30 years.



No more than you are.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ouch Davey, you're MEAN!!!!!!!!!



I'm just getting over last week, please don't take me too seriously.:swords:


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Avatar bet on what, whether UGA will get blown out or not (by LSU)??? I don't particularly like either team and if UGA, by some devine intervention, were to beat LSU, then that would only serve to the good of my team.  I just wish that there were some way that the rules would allow for both teams to lose.
> 
> UGA fans are just so danged sensitive, but I guess I would be also if my team hasn't won a national championship in 30 years.



UGA fans sensitive? Ol' pot talking to the kettle?


----------



## gin house (Nov 13, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I think UGA has a better offense than Bama and maybe not quite as good a defense but I can't wait to see this match up!



  How do you figure Bama/UGA in the SECCG?  You do realize that as of right now LSU will play in the matchup against uga???   A worse defense makes an offense look better, not saying uga doesnt have the better offense but its not as big of a gap as you think.  Defensivly theyre pretty close IMO.   Uga has a much better defense than they are given credit for.  I wouldnt count out uga against LSU or bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> How do you figure Bama/UGA in the SECCG?  You do realize that as of right now LSU will play in the matchup against uga???   A worse defense makes an offense look better, not saying uga doesnt have the better offense but its not as big of a gap as you think.  Defensivly theyre pretty close IMO.   Uga has a much better defense than they are given credit for.  I wouldnt count out uga against LSU or bama.



If Murray were running the ball wild like he did last night, either defense would snap him in half. He was very lucky not to get hurt on a couple of ugly plays last night. That being said, I do hope they work with him a little on that and get the front line to give him a little more protection than they did last night. If that happens, and UGA's 'D' steps up then UGA has a real shot at winning the SECCG.


----------



## gin house (Nov 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If Murray were running the ball wild like he did last night, either defense would snap him in half. He was very lucky not to get hurt on a couple of ugly plays last night. That being said, I do hope they work with him a little on that and get the front line to give him a little more protection than they did last night. If that happens, and UGA's 'D' steps up then UGA has a real shot at winning the SECCG.



  I agree but after watching that miss st/bama game last night i think uga would match up well with bama if they could pass protect.  I dont think they match up well with lsu but they could.   What i was posting is that the OP of this thread was talking bama/uga in the SECCG,  right now it would be Lsu/uga in the SECCG.  Dont exactly understand why he said bama/uga?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I agree but after watching that miss st/bama game last night i think uga would match up well with bama if they could pass protect.  I dont think they match up well with lsu but they could.   What i was posting is that the OP of this thread was talking bama/uga in the SECCG,  right now it would be Lsu/uga in the SECCG.  Dont exactly understand why he said bama/uga?



Perhaps it is a hypothetical, just like, judging by the preliminary polls, Stanford goes to #3, Bama goes to #4 and Boise stays at #5. Rediculous I know, but this is the BCS, and on any given Saturday, up until regular season play is done, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> UGA fans are just so danged sensitive, but I guess I would be also if my team hasn't won a national championship in 30 years.



After "avatargate"............

A Bama fan calling anyone else's fanbase sensitive is laughable.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> After "avatargate"............
> 
> A Bama fan calling anyone else's fanbase sensitive is laughable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> After "avatargate"............
> 
> A Bama fan calling anyone else's fanbase sensitive is laughable.



You of all people know better. There are three sides to every story..


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Avatar bet on what, whether UGA will get blown out or not (by LSU)??? I don't particularly like either team and if UGA, by some devine intervention, were to beat LSU, then that would only serve to the good of my team.  I just wish that there were some way that the rules would allow for both teams to lose.
> 
> UGA fans are just so danged sensitive, but I guess I would be also if my team hasn't won a national championship in 30 years.



It could be worse, at least we have one, Carolina fans don't have and will never have one.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You of all people know better. There are three sides to every story..



Yes there are, but look around after that loss to lsu esp in that particular thread and you'll see plenty of whining by the bama faithful. It is what it is, we all have whiners in our fanbases, but just don't act like bama is immune because ya'll are not and neither are we Dawgs.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> After "avatargate"............
> 
> A Bama fan calling anyone else's fanbase sensitive is laughable.



I didn't say anything at all about the avatar, but anyone with half a brain would see the insensitivity in the avatar Les created.  My God, using a photo of a player put out of the game from a dirty hit!!!!!!  If it were UGA, the complaints would have been so massive that it would shut this forum down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yes there are, but look around after that loss to lsu esp in that particular thread and you'll see plenty of whining by the bama faithful. It is what it is, we all have whiners in our fanbases, but just don't act like bama is immune because ya'll are not and neither are we Dawgs.





David Mills said:


> I didn't say anything at all about the avatar, but anyone with half a brain would see the insensitivity in the avatar Les created.  My God, using a photo of a player put out of the game from a dirty hit!!!!!!  If it were UGA, the complaints would have been so massive that it would shut this forum down.



This isn't about that, and it needs to be dropped.  BJ is correct, every fan base has them, and some of us know who they are behind the scenes better than other.


----------



## Buck (Nov 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> After "avatargate"............
> 
> A Bama fan calling anyone else's fanbase sensitive is laughable.



Oh lawd....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This isn't about that, and it needs to be dropped.  BJ is correct, every fan base has them, and some of us know who they are behind the scenes better than other.



This.......


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I didn't say anything at all about the avatar, but anyone with half a brain would see the insensitivity in the avatar Les created.  My God, using a photo of a player put out of the game from a dirty hit!!!!!!  If it were UGA, the complaints would have been so massive that it would shut this forum down.


If you dont like it here you can post somewhere else. I'm pretty sure that all the whining was all yalls. UGA had nothing to do with it. We didnt lose that bet yall did. UGA fans are immune to avatar bets, because we have lost alot of them the last few years


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> If you dont like it here you can post somewhere else. I'm pretty sure that all the whining was all yalls. UGA had nothing to do with it. We didnt lose that bet yall did. UGA fans are immune to avatar bets, because we have lost alot of them the last few years


Yeah, I can post somewhere else,,,,, if I want to. Or, I can post here,,,,, if I want to.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yeah, I can post somewhere else,,,,, if I want to. Or, I can post here,,,,, if I want to.



This is so funny.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 13, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I think UGA has a better offense than Bama and maybe not quite as good a defense but I can't wait to see this match up!



  Help us all out here. You've been squalling to run Richt and BooBoo out of Athens on a rail and now you think the mutts have a chance in the SECCG !  Are you kidding me !!!!!

Man, SHD, you are in outer space. I'm talking way out there, like Pluto out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Help us all out here. You've been squalling to run Richt and BooBoo out of Athens on a rail and now you think the mutts have a chance in the SECCG !  Are you kidding me !!!!!
> 
> Man, SHD, you are in outer space. I'm talking way out there, like Pluto out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



As always, keep it classy lilburnhokey.

Nice avatar.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 13, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I was comparing our d to Bama's! Lighten up Francis!



I noticed that.  It's one thing to be sensitive but to be sensitive _and _wrong...not a good combination.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 13, 2011)

LSU still has to get past a very good Arkansas team.  I hope the team focuses on that game and not the SECCG for now.

However, UGA has gotten much better since the season started.  I doubt BSU would have won a game with UGA this past Saturday.

LSU may have peaked already.  They don't seem to still be rising.  Hopefully, they won't decline from their peak before the BCS title game.

Arkansas and the SECCG are still two tough games for LSU.


----------



## riprap (Nov 13, 2011)

Could Arky be ranked higher than bama if they beat #1 LSU and make it to the SECCG?


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Watch out for Arkansas, it could get interesting!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yeah, I can post somewhere else,,,,, if I want to. Or, I can post here,,,,, if I want to.



Just giving you some options. :trampoline: But if you choose to geaux somewhere else I want to be the first one to wish you luck.........


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 13, 2011)

Lilly, what pray tell has my TEAM playing well and me wanting the COACH run have to do with it? You just shut your cake hole and wait for the beat down!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Just giving you some options. :trampoline: But if you choose to geaux somewhere else I want to be the first one to wish you luck.........


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> LSU still has to get past a very good Arkansas team.  I hope the team focuses on that game and not the SECCG for now.
> 
> However, UGA has gotten much better since the season started.  I doubt BSU would have won a game with UGA this past Saturday.
> 
> ...



Good post.  I don't want our guys even thinking about Atlanta.  Funny how the people fixated on the SECC are the ones who aren't gonna be there.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good post.  I don't want our guys even thinking about Atlanta.  Funny how the people fixated on the SECC are the ones who aren't gonna be there.


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 13, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I think UGA has a better offense than Bama and maybe not quite as good a defense but I can't wait to see this match up!




Congrats on turning it around.  But, don't jump to think that LSU will be there.  We still have Arkansas and I believe they are better than most believe (and yes, this means that AL is that good).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Just giving you some options. :trampoline: But if you choose to geaux somewhere else I want to be the first one to wish you luck.........



Pun intended????????/
yuk, yuk, yuk


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Pun intended????????/
> yuk, yuk, yuk


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good post.  I don't want our guys even thinking about Atlanta.  Funny how the people fixated on the SECC are the ones who aren't gonna be there.



Just holding out hope, bro. Not much chance i know, but its all we got right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Pun intended????????/
> yuk, yuk, yuk



Is it that time of the month?  Gee someone is by golly grumpy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just holding out hope, bro. Not much chance i know, but its all we got right now.



I hear ya man.  I'll start thinking about it after the next two.  We've got to beat Kentucky first.  Then we have Tech who I would imagine will give a super human effort to put a damper on things.  Lots of work to do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear ya man.  I'll start thinking about it after the next two.  We've got to beat Kentucky first.  Then we have Tech who I would imagine will give a super human effort to put a damper on things.  Lots of work to do.



Ya'll have had an incredible turn around this season.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll have had an incredible turn around this season.



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You asked if it was that time of the month.
> 
> I think it was that time of the month last Sunday morning from what I was reading here.  Might ought to take a look.



There certainly was a lot of whining and crying going on last Sunday.  



Unicoidawg said:


> After "avatargate"............
> 
> A Bama fan calling anyone else's fanbase sensitive is laughable.



Lord isn't that the truth! 



David Mills said:


> I didn't say anything at all about the avatar, but anyone with half a brain would see the insensitivity in the avatar Les created.  My God, using a photo of a player put out of the game from a dirty hit!!!!!!  If it were UGA, the complaints would have been so massive that it would shut this forum down.



David, let it go man. I apologized twice even after explaining myself multiple times in different threads. I gave you guys three new options to choose from and asked that y'all take the old one down. 

Some guys appreciated my gesture and some guys still want to sit around and cry about it like a bunch of 6 year olds. It was a simple avatar bet... move on with your life and let's talk some sports.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> David, let it go man. I apologized twice even after explaining myself multiple times in different threads. I gave you guys three new options to choose from and asked that y'all take the old one down.



You need to go back and read what I was responding to.  As I stated, I didn't say anything to anyone about the original one, so it's not a matter of me letting it go.  I never put up the old one in the first place.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 14, 2011)

Man what a bunch of whiners!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Man what a bunch of whiners!!!



It's only whining when UGA fans do it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's only whining when UGA fans do it.



Because it's constant


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Because it's constant



Said the guy who won't just shut up about it and let it go.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Said the guy who won't just shut up about it and let it go.



LOL  hello pot this is the kettle.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> LOL  hello pot this is the kettle.



I thought we were on the same side here?


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 14, 2011)

We are I was talking to David Mills, he keeps talking bout whiners when he can't quit whining about the avatar bet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> We are I was talking to David Mills, he keeps talking bout whiners when he can't quit whining about the avatar bet.




Was there an Avatar bet... Oh yeah, there was.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2011)

And a different one... 








See the pattern.. Hey Joey, I know you're watching... Are you willing to try another one for this year...


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll try a second one, I lost on the SC game, but I'll take it on the techmo bowl game.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> We are I was talking to David Mills, he keeps talking bout whiners when he can't quit whining about the avatar bet.



Gotcha.  I think he finally took his own advice.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I was comparing our d to Bama's! Lighten up Francis!



Funny ISH!

Call me PSycho.....OR I KILL YA!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> We are I was talking to David Mills, he keeps talking bout whiners when he can't quit whining about the avatar bet.


  Where did I whine about it; I responded to one comment that was made about the avatar bet and you idjits start some crap.  
I can't help it if your team is the greatest underachiever of all time and you guys walk around with your laced panties all wadded up cause it's been 30 years.  What's really funny is that most of us probably won't live long enough to see UGA holding the crystal trophy while it's very likely we will see Bama holding it,,, again and again and again.
I actually find it funny how some of you cling to some hope of gaining a minimal amount of glory.
Some of you think UGA is an elite program, elite programs win championships more often than 30+ years.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

The way LSU came out against Western Kentucky, I might be inclined to think UGA's win over Auburn had their heads somewhere other than the game.  Granted they righted the ship and finished, but was it mental or LSU playing poorly.  Pick the poison cajuns.  I though the Western K coach was calling a good game so this isn't really a dis' toward LSU.  Maybe it was a combination of all 3.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Where did I whine about it; I responded to one comment that was made about the avatar bet and you idjits start some crap.
> I can't help it if your team is the greatest underachiever of all time and you guys walk around with your laced panties all wadded up cause it's been 30 years.  What's really funny is that most of us probably won't live long enough to see UGA holding the crystal trophy while it's very likely we will see Bama holding it,,, again and again and again.
> I actually find it funny how some of you cling to some hope of gaining a minimal amount of glory.
> Some of you think UGA is an elite program, elite programs win championships more often than 30+ years.



Haterz
gonna
Hate


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Where did I whine about it; I responded to one comment that was made about the avatar bet and you idjits start some crap.
> I can't help it if your team is the greatest underachiever of all time and you guys walk around with your laced panties all wadded up cause it's been 30 years.  What's really funny is that most of us probably won't live long enough to see UGA holding the crystal trophy while it's very likely we will see Bama holding it,,, again and again and again.
> I actually find it funny how some of you cling to some hope of gaining a minimal amount of glory.
> Some of you think UGA is an elite program, elite programs win championships more often than 30+ years.



yeah but _we_can't let it go and _we_ are sensitive right?

And the insecurity is mind boggling.  Here you are again feeling the need to remind us of Alabama's greatness.  

You don't like being called a cry baby then stop acting like one.  Look at your sig line.  Dry it up son.  If you would shut your chitlin chomper it would probably die. Jeez.  Nice avatar by the way.

Incumbered by hypocritical buffoonery, SGD pressed on.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Haterz
> gonna
> Hate



oooooooooo,,,,,, that really hurt my feelings


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> yeah but _we_can't let it go and _we_ are sensitive right?
> 
> And the insecurity is mind boggling.  Here you are again feeling the need to remind us of Alabama's greatness.
> 
> ...



I knew you guys couldn't take it,,, and I am not your son.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> The way LSU came out against Western Kentucky, I might be inclined to think UGA's win over Auburn had their heads somewhere other than the game.  Granted they righted the ship and finished, but was it mental or LSU playing poorly.  Pick the poison cajuns.  I though the Western K coach was calling a good game so this isn't really a dis' toward LSU.  Maybe it was a combination of all 3.




Don't see it as a "dis".  Unfortunately, your assessment is right on for that game.  LSU played poorly in the first half.  I was disappointed to see Jefferson start after Lee has gotten LSU this far.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 15, 2011)

Man, I have been away for a while and come back and this is the first thread I pull up. I say there is still alot of football to be played and more teams will drop in the BCS. Those who are whining, get over it, those that have the misfortune of it being that time of the month, next week will be better maybe and those that are in the drivers seat for the SECCG watch out there is a target on your back. GO HOGS.....


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Man, I have been away for a while and come back and this is the first thread I pull up. I say there is still alot of football to be played and more teams will drop in the BCS. Those who are whining, get over it, those that have the misfortune of it being that time of the month, next week will be better maybe and those that are in the drivers seat for the SECCG watch out there is a target on your back. GO HOGS.....



I believe he's talking at you Mr Mills.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> I believe he's talking at you Mr Mills.



And I believe you are wrong. It was not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

fairhope said:


> And I believe you are wrong. It was not directed at anyone in particular.



I reserve the right to be wrong.  Just like my Bulldogs reserve the right to spanky spank dat kitty booty.  And I ain't talkin about WDE.  U dig?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

Back to the original point of this thread,...If UGA goes to the SECCG, and they continue to play the type defense that they've been playing, and they do not fall back into stupid penalties, then the game should be a very good competitive game...and who knows what can happen?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Back to the original point of this thread,...If UGA goes to the SECCG, and they continue to play the type defense that they've been playing, and they do not fall back into stupid penalties, then the game should be a very good competitive game...and who knows what can happen?


Totally agree. We have proved only one thing. That we played ONE complete game in a few years. But if they continue to play the way they have we can go into the game with hope. We will be the underdog whoever we play in the dome, and rightfully so. There is no doubt that the D got us to where we are. Now the O has got in the mix. Just glad we are in this position. We could get blown out in the dome by whoever we play. This team still has alot of work to do and prove. One game is not enough to think we have turned the corner.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Back to the original point of this thread,...If UGA goes to the SECCG, and they continue to play the type defense that they've been playing, and they do not fall back into stupid penalties, then the game should be a very good competitive game...and who knows what can happen?


I agree, a LSU win would not be automatic


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 15, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Totally agree. We have proved only one thing. That we played ONE complete game in a few years. But if they continue to play the way they have we can go into the game with hope. We will be the underdog whoever we play in the dome, and rightfully so. There is no doubt that the D got us to where we are. Now the O has got in the mix. Just glad we are in this position. We could get blown out in the dome by whoever we play. This team still has alot of work to do and prove. One game is not enough to think we have turned the corner.



perxacly....:jump:


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

downplay it all yall want.  I ride them dawgs when they high and bleed with 'm when they down.  I guess it's cool to show polite and curtsey when you meet, etc.  But as much poop that is spewed at UGA and so on, I'm gonna be a fan and say NAh Nah boo boo for your own good.  Wanna play nice? The soccer fields right around the corner sirs.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> downplay it all yall want.  I ride them dawgs when they high and bleed with 'm when they down.  I guess it's cool to show polite and curtsey when you meet, etc.  But as much poop that is spewed at UGA and so on, I'm gonna be a fan and say NAh Nah boo boo for your own good.  Wanna play nice? The soccer fields right around the corner sirs.


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> downplay it all yall want.  I ride them dawgs when they high and bleed with 'm when they down.  I guess it's cool to show polite and curtsey when you meet, etc.  But as much poop that is spewed at UGA and so on, I'm gonna be a fan and say NAh Nah boo boo for your own good.  Wanna play nice? The soccer fields right around the corner sirs.




???


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

@ Mills, your avatar floats it.  Thanks for the laughs.

@ Ripper, it's too difficult to explain in creole.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh lawd!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> @ Mills, your avatar floats it.  Thanks for the laughs.
> 
> @ Ripper, it's too difficult to explain in creole.


 For someone who JUST joined this forum, you sure are puffed up a bit.

UGA's abysmal championship record gives me a laugh.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Man, I have been away for a while and come back and this is the first thread I pull up. I say there is still alot of football to be played and more teams will drop in the BCS. Those who are whining, get over it, those that have the misfortune of it being that time of the month, next week will be better maybe and those that are in the drivers seat for the SECCG watch out there is a target on your back. GO HOGS.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Back to the original point of this thread,...If UGA goes to the SECCG, and they continue to play the type defense that they've been playing, and they do not fall back into stupid penalties, then the game should be a very good competitive game...and who knows what can happen?



This has been and will be key.  We have been playing much more disciplined with the exception of the Vandy dust up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2011)

lets just beat kentucky first.  All this dome talk is premature.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

David Mills said:


> For someone who JUST joined this forum, you sure are puffed up a bit.
> 
> UGA's abysmal championship record gives me a laugh.




Puffed like Sugar Smacks ole boy!  

As far as your "tenure" I'm sure it's not quite as prestigous and almighty as you'd like me to think.  C'mon dude, it's a forum .....


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> lets just beat kentucky first.  All this dome talk is premature.



I'm in total agreement with this in reference to the team, BUT if I can get one of their fandom rattled with a little cinamon peppered smack talk in a forum, well that's just gravy baby.  It's ok to believe we are good.  You can't spell FANATICAL without the FAN.  It's the way God wanted it.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> I'm in total agreement with this in reference to the team, BUT if I can get one of their fandom rattled with a little cinamon peppered smack talk in a forum, well that's just gravy baby.  It's ok to believe we are good.  You can't spell FANATICAL without the FAN.  It's the way God wanted it.




like your style,...look forward to :swords: with you when ya'll get back to the big leagues...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> You can't spell FANATICAL without the FAN.  It's the way God wanted it.


We also have fanatical muslims


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 15, 2011)

David Mills said:


> We also have fanatical muslims



Touche and good point.  Now I'm going to stalk some Kentucky fans before heading home.  Here kitty kitty ....


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 15, 2011)

David Mills said:


> We also have fanatical muslims



and ephelumpers....:cow:


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Touche and good point.  Now I'm going to stalk some Kentucky fans before heading home.  Here kitty kitty ....



You need to go stalk your doctor to get your meds in check.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Touche and good point.  Now I'm going to stalk some Kentucky fans before heading home.  Here kitty kitty ....


 There are none here as far as I know.  If there are, they are hiding.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2011)

David Mills said:


> There are none here as far as I know. If there are, they are hiding.


 

Do you blame them??


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you blame them??



Not really


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 15, 2011)

Got on here just to see how far in the ditch my thread was-it's irretrievable.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

I heard a clip on 680 a few minutes ago from some UGA coach or announcer or something like that, who was effusive in his praise for the bulldawgs....flatly stated that UGA's offense was "better than anyone in the SEC, including Arky, BAMA and LSU" and he went on to imply that defensively, the Dawgs could match BAMA and LSU...
Didn't catch his name


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I heard a clip on 680 a few minutes ago from some UGA coach or announcer or something like that, who was effusive in his praise for the bulldawgs....flatly stated that UGA's offense was "better than anyone in the SEC, including Arky, BAMA and LSU" and he went on to imply that defensively, the Dawgs could match BAMA and LSU...
> Didn't catch his name


 

Sure it wasn't Buck Belue..


----------



## Buck (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I heard a clip on 680 a few minutes ago from some UGA coach or announcer or something like that, who was effusive in his praise for the bulldawgs....flatly stated that UGA's offense was "better than anyone in the SEC, including Arky, BAMA and LSU" and he went on to imply that defensively, the Dawgs could match BAMA and LSU...
> Didn't catch his name



Sounds like you can't handle the truth Ripper...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure it wasn't Buck Belue..



I would bet the bank on it. Ol Buck


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 15, 2011)

It was Mike Cavan.He is on with Chuck Dowdle most days. He played back in the 70's.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

Buck said:


> Sounds like you can't handle the truth Ripper...



I've said this before and I'll say it again,...I've been impressed with UGA's progress this season.

I'd probably give UGA the nod offensively IF you compared UGA's O vs. UT and BAMA's O vs. UT.

The problem is when looking at UGA's O versus a good defense, Boise and USCe gave UGA significant problems, and good as they are, they are not in the same league as LSU or BAMA.

What may be getting overlooked in BAMA's loss to LSU is BAMA moved the ball on LSU, 295 yds vs LSU's 230 or so.

5 times BAMA was inside LSU territory, teh obvious missed field goals aside, we had it first and 10 inside the LSU 30, and they made a great pic on the goal line.
BAMA can move the ball against anyone.
BAMA can shut down anyone.
But we had our shot and came up wide right.

As much as I would like a rematch with LSU, I'd really love to play UGA in the SECCG...it would be a good measure for both teams.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 15, 2011)

Ol Herbstreit talked good about us, today, too.

Made some valid points.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again,...I've been impressed with UGA's progress this season.
> 
> I'd probably give UGA the nod offensively IF you compared UGA's O vs. UT and BAMA's O vs. UT.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that UGA had like 430 yards of O against USCe. That game was lost on turnovers and special teams.


----------



## Buck (Nov 15, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ol Herbstreit talked good about us, today, too.
> 
> Made some valid points.



Podcast is available over on 680.   tried to cut and paste but posting from my phone made it to difficult.  It's worth a listen.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm pretty sure that UGA had like 430 yards of O against USCe. That game was lost on turnovers and special teams.



I agree ya'll should have won that game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I agree ya'll should have won that game.


 

If we did we wouldn't be able to hear from the "REAL" East Champs...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2011)

Buck said:


> Podcast is available over on 680. tried to cut and paste but posting from my phone made it to difficult. It's worth a listen.


 
Here it is..

http://www.stationcaster.com/player_skinned.php?s=87&c=673&f=276731


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> If we did we wouldn't be able to hear from the "REAL" East Champs...



:nono:


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again,...I've been impressed with UGA's progress this season.
> 
> I'd probably give UGA the nod offensively IF you compared UGA's O vs. UT and BAMA's O vs. UT.
> 
> ...



Pretty good analysis Rip.  I don't really think we are on the same level as LSU or Alabama.  We have gotten better each week and done what we had to do but we aren't there yet.  I think most of my fellow dawgs agree with that.

I do think that we might be good enough to beat one of those teams ONCE though.  But we have to beat Kentucky first.  Nothing matters right now besides that.


----------



## Buck (Nov 15, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here it is..
> 
> http://www.stationcaster.com/player_skinned.php?s=87&c=673&f=276731



That's the interview.  He speaks about what happen in '07 and the Dawgs near the end of the interview.  Wish they had lobbied the same back then, but Willy's D allowed Tennessee to completely embarrass us that year in Knoxville....


----------



## Buck (Nov 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pretty good analysis Rip.  I don't really think we are on the same level as LSU or Alabama.  We have gotten better each week and done what we had to do but we aren't there yet.  I think most of my fellow dawgs agree with that.
> 
> I do think that we might be good enough to beat one of those teams ONCE though.  But we have to beat Kentucky first.  Nothing matters right now besides that.




I agree Brad, I was poking fun at Ripper earlier....  I sure hope Richt's keeping the kids in check and not allowing them to take in any unwarranted kool-aid...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 15, 2011)

Buck said:


> I agree Brad, I was poking fun at Ripper earlier....  I sure hope Richt's keeping the kids in check and not allowing them to take in any unwarranted kool-aid...



Me too man.  If I was Richt I would show them clips of the 2010 kentucky game over and over and over.

I would also give them an ear full about all the irrelavents sitting on the sideline talking about how they aren't that good and haven't proven anything.  Then, just before the game, I would get Isaiah Crowell off to the side and say, "This is your game to show everybody what you can do.  This is your chance to show people that you are a top flight college running back.  People think you are soft and people think you are lazy.  Give me a reason to doubt them.  You were billed as a top notch running back, go be one."

Then I would tell Grantham to walk up to Jarvis, Tree, Shawn Williams, and Jenkins, and slap each one of them as hard as he could and tell them, "That's what the rest of the SEC thinks about you and this defense."  Then I would get the heck out of the way.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too man.  If I was Richt I would show them clips of the 2010 kentucky game over and over and over.
> 
> I would also give them an ear full about all the irrelavents sitting on the sideline talking about how they aren't that good and haven't proven anything.  Then, just before the game, I would get Isaiah Crowell off to the side and say, "This is your game to show everybody what you can do.  This is your chance to show people that you are a top flight college running back.  People think you are soft and people think you are lazy.  Give me a reason to doubt them.  You were billed as a top notch running back, go be one."
> 
> Then I would tell Grantham to walk up to Jarvis, Tree, Shawn Williams, and Jenkins, and slap each one of them as hard as he could and tell them, "That's what the rest of the SEC thinks about you and this defense."  Then I would get the heck out of the way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2011)

Buck said:


> That's the interview.  He speaks about what happen in '07 and the Dawgs near the end of the interview.  Wish they had lobbied the same back then, but Willy's D allowed Tennessee to completely embarrass us that year in Knoxville....




I know 1st hand.. I was up there for that game!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pretty good analysis Rip.  I don't really think we are on the same level as LSU or Alabama.  We have gotten better each week and done what we had to do but we aren't there yet.  I think most of my fellow dawgs agree with that.
> 
> I do think that we might be good enough to beat one of those teams ONCE though.  But we have to beat Kentucky first.  Nothing matters right now besides that.



...at the risk of more gamecock and yellow bug static( can you think of two teams with more combined envy than these two?) let me say this,...what little I've seen of UGA this season these things stand out, more discipline i.e. significant reduction in stupid penalties, great improvement in turnover ratio, good O-line play and a vastly improved defense.
These improvements by themselves result in wins vs. losses regardless of the competition.
Looking at UGA's last two games, they look like World beaters,...but in all honesty, the competition has been sub par for a National contender, Aubbie is young, and let's face it, Aubbie hasn't had a defense in 5 years.
There is no denying Aaron Murray and his host of receivers.
Crowell looks great in space.
But when looking at UGA vs. LSU or BAMA, the thing I see is this...both LSU and BAMA will take away the run, you won't beat them with speed, and you won't beat them with power, so my question is can Murray, or more precisely, can UGA's O-line consistently create positive yardage through the air?
LSU has shown a vulnerability here.
BAMA has given up a couple of big plays early here but not in the last three games, and never, the entire season in the second half.
LSU disrupts the line of scrimmage and BAMA shuts down the back side, two different philosophies, both exceedingly successful.
Like I've said earlier, I think the dawgs can exploit LSU's D better than they can BAMA's D.
I agree on any given Saturday one team can prevail over another.
I think if UGA played error free football, they can definitely hang with LSU and BAMA, but both LSU and BAMA cause teams to make errors, then capitalize on them.
If I'm a dawg fan, I'm pretty happy right now, you're David to which ever Goliath you face in a couple of weeks,...great position to be in.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 15, 2011)

Really?  You guys look to be warming up for another preseason National Title.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Really?  You guys look to be warming up for another preseason National Title.



Hush up and let the real (SEC) teams hash this out, UGA will be along shortly to throw some gas in the hole you yellow jackets have been hiding in.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2011)

STOP IT ... please, all Bamer fans go get your therapy in another thread.  There you can talk about your sensitivities without projecting them on other fan bases.  You can swap coupons for tampons and all other manner of fun things.  Face it, right now, Bamer is NOT relevant to discussions about UGA and your new LSU avatars sure are not.    

UGA is in a good place.  UGA is not in a great place.  We can downplay Auburn's place these days, but this was a tough SEC rivalry game and the DAWGS found a way to pull it all together. 

Next objective is Kentucky.  The DAWGS have to skin that cat as well and yes, I think they need to remember last year's game so that they send a message there as they did with Auburn last week.  Only after this game does the SEC championship game become real. :swords:

Then we have some bugs to squash in Atlanter.  We can't overlook those pesky little insects.  The DAWGS need remember how great it is to proclaim "We Run the State".  I can see that headline again this year. 

After that, the Dome could appear large in the windshield.  To win in the Dome, the DAWGS will have to put it all together again and then some.  A win is possible, but it will come only if the DAWGS win the war.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Bamer is NOT relevant to discussions about UGA :



IF (and that's a big IF) Arky beats LSWho you may have to back peddle on that statement..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Bamer is NOT relevant to discussions about UGA



Yeah, we all know what happened the last time we met UGA.  

Here's UGA's secret weapon: BLACK OUT!!!!! BLACK OUT!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IF (and that's a big IF) Arky beats LSWho you may have to back peddle on that statement..




And WE all know you are the expert when it comes to back peddling...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IF (and that's a big IF) Arky beats LSWho you may have to back peddle on that statement..



Again, you are looking to the future. I specifically said I was not looking ahead.  Right now, LSU leads the West and UGA leads the East.

UGA has to beat Kentucky, but that would not change where the teams are today.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yeah, we all know what happened the last time we met UGA.
> 
> Here's UGA's secret weapon: BLACK OUT!!!!! BLACK OUT!!!!!



Then there is 2007, when guess what ... we gave Bammer a Black Eye ... a Black Eye.

Oh BTW, what is Richt's record against the Tide?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Hush up and let the real (SEC) teams hash this out, UGA will be along shortly to throw some gas in the hole you yellow jackets have been hiding in.



I work around gas every day so I am immune,  you will need to step up your game.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> The DAWGS need remember how great it is to proclaim "We Ruin the State".



Fixed.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 16, 2011)

Backpedaling: The trip back to Athens after losing in Atlanta.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pretty good analysis Rip.  I don't really think we are on the same level as LSU or Alabama.  We have gotten better each week and done what we had to do but we aren't there yet.  I think most of my fellow dawgs agree with that.
> 
> I do think that we might be good enough to beat one of those teams ONCE though.  But we have to beat Kentucky first.  Nothing matters right now besides that.



I'm with you on that. We have other business to take care of before worrying about Atlanta. However, I do like our chances more than I did a few weeks ago and I think that was the OP's thoughts when starting this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Fixed.



Actually I think this picture says it all.. Not to mention it was taken at your Stadium...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

You need a better camera, is that thing from 1983?  Outside of that they always have the opposing teams logo spinning around and changing with the GT logo.  Can't accept sportsmanship?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Really?  You guys look to be warming up for another preseason National Title.



something you'll never have to worry about


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Then there is 2007, when guess what ... we gave Bammer a Black Eye ... a Black Eye.
> 
> Oh BTW, what is Richt's record against the Tide?



Yeah, that was an impressive _overtime_ win against a team with half the allocated scholarship players and a first year Coach


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You need a better camera, is that thing from 1983?  Outside of that they always have the opposing teams logo spinning around and changing with the GT logo.  Can't accept sportsmanship?



Since you had to adjust MD's post.. 


> The DAWGS need remember how great it is to proclaim "We Ruin the State".



Maybe I should of talked a little more about this pic.. It was actually taken the night we beat you 30-24 and the phrase "We Run This State" began.. Yeah I know, all the beatings we give you probably just run together..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 16, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Yeah, that was an impressive _overtime_ win against a team with half the allocated scholarship players and a first year Coach



Darn, those pesky little facts.
*
BLACK OUT!!!!!!!
BLACK OUT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 16, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Yeah, that was an impressive _overtime_ win against a team with half the allocated scholarship players and a first year Coach



Ripper, I would not waste your time on him. There are members here that know what they are talking about when it comes to sports and members that have no clue and should be hanging out around the campfire. I think you know where he and his coupons belong.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 16, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Oh BTW, what is Richt's record against the Tide?


I've got a better question, how many BCS NC appearances does Richt have as a HC?????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2011)

Cant wait to get through this Uk game. Then on to the dome. Geaux Tigers!!! Looking forward to a great game!!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 16, 2011)

Ark has the type of quarterback that can beat LSU and will beat LSU,imho.  I think Al gets the nod over LSU and will play Georgia in the SECCG............and win. 

Alabama goes to the NC game to play Oklahoma State or Oklahoma.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 16, 2011)

Arkansas get slapped around like a jailhouse snitch IMHO....I think my Dawgs may match up a little better against Bama, and would rather be playing them but  the bottom line is....the grass eater is the one comin to Dome.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2011)

Been a Dog fan forever, and think they have improved as the season progressed; however, I just hope it doesn't get ugly in the second half. 
Just don't see them playing up to the same level as LSU, or even Bama. But, I would sure like to be proven wrong.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Since you had to adjust MD's post..
> 
> 
> Maybe I should of talked a little more about this pic.. It was actually taken the night we beat you 30-24 and the phrase "We Run This State" began.. Yeah I know, all the beatings we give you probably just run together..



Go ahead and play follow the leader with washaun ealey.  He is a perfect role model for UGA fans everywhere.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 16, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Ark has the type of quarterback that can beat LSU and will beat LSU,imho.  I think Al gets the nod over LSU and will play Georgia in the SECCG............and win.
> 
> Alabama goes to the NC game to play Oklahoma State or Oklahoma.



I _LIKE_  your thinkng! :jump:


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Go ahead and play follow the leader with washaun ealey.  He is a perfect role model for UGA fans everywhere.



GT #45.....that is all......


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> GT #45.....that is all......



Certainly you understand the difference between a random incident and a well developed culture....that is all.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Certainly you understand the difference between a random incident and a well developed culture....that is all.....



understand it probably better than most.. a thug is a thug.. and the symptoms show themselves no matter where you go....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Certainly you understand the difference between a random incident and a well developed culture....that is all.....


I see your point. CMR has developed a culture of not losing against GT.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I see your point. CMR has developed a culture of not losing against GT.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I see your point. CMR has developed a culture of not losing against GT.



If it takes fostering delinquents to have a good football team count me out.  Life is bigger than football.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I see you have told him that every time he is near your heart flutters and you just can't speak.  When is the wedding?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> If it takes fostering delinquents to have a good football team count me out.  Life is bigger than football.



Yep all of yalls fb players are rhodes scholars. Come on man you got em we got em all teams have em. Let's lite up and just move along!!!:trampoline:


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yep all of yalls fb players are rhodes scholars. Come on man you got em we got em all teams have em. Let's lite up and just move along!!!:trampoline:



"It's a game dawg".


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2011)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> "It's a game dawg".



Yes it is


----------

